

IBM Tests Controversial Brain Algorithms - digital55
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/536326/ibm-tests-mobile-computing-pioneers-controversial-brain-algorithms/

======
shepardrtc
I'm very excited by this and Numenta's work in general. I've been
experimenting with their open source software, NuPIC [1][2], a lot on my own
and I see potential. Its very different from existing machine learning
algorithms, and they continually tweak it to reflect anything they learn about
the neocortex.

[1] [http://numenta.org/](http://numenta.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/numenta/nupic/](https://github.com/numenta/nupic/)

------
kailuowang
Anyone familiar with the matter?

